# News from Emma



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Good morning girls,

I just wanted to post to let you all know that I have just posted a message to all site administrators and other mods to advice that I am standing down as a moderator for Fertility friends.

This has been a tough year for me both physically and emotionally and I just can't seem to find the time to get on here and do all what I set out to do when I became the moderator at the tail end of last year.  I have not been fair in asking for dates for lists etc and then not keep them updated, this site has offered so much support and has been such a large part of my life since I started posting in October 03, that I was thrilled to have the opportunity to become a moderator.  The trouble is I cannot now find the time to do the job as is needed, also with the way things have been going for me on the treatment front, or rather lack of, I find myself stepping back from FF and trying to come to terms with the fact that we will never have another child.

I don't know what else to say really, I so wanted to make a go of it on the Clomid boards but just don't have the time.  I think I need to take a bit of time out for me, that must sound so selfish, but for the last god knows how long I have always tried to do what is best my everyone else, and now I am just so tired.  I was hoping that with my annual leave over the summer break I would find time to get back on top of things, but I haven't and now a voice in my head is telling me its time to give in and take a break.

I am so so sorry if I have let anybody down, more so myself I guess, but I don't know wht else to do.

Please forgive any typos, sitting here in tears at the moment, maybe not the best time to be writing somthing like this!

I will of course still log in when I can to see how everyone is doing, but you'll probably not see too many posts from me though, at least for a while.

Thanks for all your support.

Love 

Emma


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Aaah emma
you need to do what you need to do ... i, (we) all understand ... listen to the voice in your head and go with that ... take the break, the time and concentrate on yourself
thank you for all the time and support you have given on these boards it is so appreciated.... people like yourself who have given up your time and energy are so special and we all value you so much ... but i am sure you can hand the reins to someone else.
lots and lots of love and special wishes to you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Emma hunny  

I'm sorry you are leaving us but no apologies are needed, you are not letting us down.  YOU are the most important person to yourself and you must do what is right.  

I want to thank you personally for all the help and advice you have given me and for your p/ms a few months ago when I was going through such a terrible time.  I wish I could do more to help you but we are here if you ever need a natter.

I hope time away from here helps you to do what you have to do.  we will miss you lots   but fully understand your reasons for going.

Wishing you all the happiness in the world. loads of love xxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Emma,

You are letting nobody down,you have played an important roll on a fabulous site and we all appreciate everything you have done    You deserve to give yourself the time you need to sort your life out and do what you think is best.Please dont beat yourself up about it!!


Your a star-chin up chuck!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Cherub Emma 

Sorry to hear you're nolonger gonna be moderating us 
I hope everything settles down for you...take some time for you...thats not being selfish at all...you need to look after number one 

Thanks for everything & hope to see you pop in every now & again.
Take care

Natasha


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Emma,

Huge hugs you are a true friend to me honey!!! an e-friend

Good luck anf I understand fully why you are doing it youve done a great job and should be very proud of yourself!!!!!

Huge hugs, will mail u soon

Love n hugs hugs 

Ju x x x x x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma,

I hope you get all the things you want (and soon!)
Thank you for being a fertility friend to all of us.
Good luck for the future
Deb


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Emma

You're not letting anyone down and have no reason to feel bad, everyone needs some "me" time so I hope yours does the trick.

Nicki.x


----------

